# How often do you shed your Husky?



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

So this is our first summer with Denali and he is blowing his coat and WOW - i thought he shed a lot before but now its out of control!!

Just wondering how often during these extra shedding months do you guys shed your huskies (or other supper shedding type dogs)


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Every day when he blows coat. Usually lasts 2 weeks. Sometimes twice a day.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they are self-shedding.

I do brush my super-shedding dogs at least once a day when they are blowing coat.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

The weather where we live can be cold one week and warm the next. It seemed to be that way this winter. His undercoat hasn't fully blown and seems to follow the weather ... lol. I brush him for 5 minutes daily (unless it appears he needs more time). Bathing him seems to get the remaining dead hair to come out more easily.


----------

